# Exhaust for 2.8V6 in a B5 Passat?



## dpyman (Apr 1, 2009)

I am having trouble sourcing a exhuast system for my 2000 V6 Passat GLS fwd 5spd manual. The dealer has one of course but the part cost for the system at $3400 plus labour. Does anyone know of an aftermarket supplier (performance or otherwise) that makes this part?


----------



## Das Audi (May 25, 2005)

*Re: Exhaust for 2.8V6 in a B5 Passat? (dpyman)*

This website might help you.
http://www.cheap-vw-parts.com/...rter/


----------



## VeeReihenmotor6 (Jan 28, 2000)

*Re: Exhaust for 2.8V6 in a B5 Passat? (Passsssat)*

http://www.techtonicstuning.com/
It sounds good too.


----------



## chudzikb (Sep 21, 2000)

*Re: Exhaust for 2.8V6 in a B5 Passat? (VeeReihenmotor6)*

I had mine done by a local exhaust shop. They put in a cat back with a free flow muffler. The wife bitched that it was TOO LOUD! So, it went back for a resonator in the middle. Now fine, total expense $250. And no more suitcase, lost a lot of weight when that was removed.


----------



## ayfour99 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: Exhaust for 2.8V6 in a B5 Passat? (chudzikb)*

i got a remus exhaust for a mk3 vr6 up for grabs...it is one of the best sounding cans on a v6...selling it for $250


----------

